# Tania León (b. 1943) - 2021 Pullitzer Prize winner



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Tania León, born 1943 in Havana, Cuba, and living in the USA since 1967, has won the 2021 Pullitzer Prize for Music. Her 15-minute orchestral work _Stride_ is described as "a musical journey full of surprise, with powerful brass and rhythmic motifs that incorporate Black music traditions from the US and the Caribbean into a Western orchestral fabric".

There doesn't seem to be a full performance of the work available to listen to, but here's a rehearsal video from the NY Phil:
[video] 



[/video]

And here's the composer talking about the piece:
[video] 



[/video]


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Interestingly enough, in the only music history class that I took, we listened to one of her works, "Indígena", as an example of contemporary classical music. I would definitely like to explore her music some more.


----------

